# About Anton Rubinstein



## ArtsongLind (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi! I have a question about Anton Rubinstein.
I'm working on his songs, and I find he uses the octave motiv very often and in unexpected places; almost as if it was his "signature" pointing at certain words in the text (think b.a.c.h.). Does anyone know if this is so, or he just REALLY liked the octave motive?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but I like Rubinstein's orchestral music quite a bit, especially his piano concertos. You have given me something new to listen for. I'll try to remember to let you know if I notice the octave jump.


----------



## ArtsongLind (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi W,
thanks for your answer. I looked through a violin sonata yesterday evening, and there were some octaves, but by far not as much as in the songs, and not really enough to catch your eye, if not specifically looking for it (as I was).


----------

